# Is there a fix for random rebooting and call drops?



## bzw (Dec 13, 2012)

I think since installing Tweaked2.2EI20711 and TweakStock Kernel i get this much more often. Although the phone is faster and uses less battery than unrooted. are there any apps known to cause these issues?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

bzw said:


> I think since installing Tweaked2.2EI20711 and TweakStock Kernel i get this much more often. Although the phone is faster and uses less battery than unrooted. are there any apps known to cause these issues?


Not specifically... I would go down the usual troubleshooting road for this, clear all caches, factory reset, switch kernels, and as a last resort you could return to stock-ish or move "up" to the FF1 Rooted ROM. All that fails it's a hardware issue... mine did this, especially during calls, fought it with two phones and it was hardware both times, not saying it is in your case, but be aware it could be.


----------



## bzw (Dec 13, 2012)

What is the difference between FF1 and un-rooted, just root file capabilities? Also, where is the link for FF1?


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/


----------

